
Emotion-detecting tech should be restricted by law - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-50761116
======
rolph
similar to polygraph devices, there is no demonstratable linkage between
affect, and any one environmental cue. there is also confound from internal
cues that have nothing to do with present environment.

for example something said or done could be a reminder of how "the kid spilled
paint in the garage and on the family car" , and nothing to do with the
question "did you harm [said person] ? "

